

SurveyMonkey acquires Fluidware, provider of FluidSurveys and FluidReview - sciyoshi
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20140805006331/en/SurveyMonkey-Acquires-Fluidware-Provider-FluidSurveys-FluidReview

======
speg
Gratz Sam!

